# (New?) Glass surface skimming pipework



## Jimmy Dale (19 Nov 2013)

Dear all, 

   I have just ordered one of these from ebay  NAG 12/16 Glass inflow Surface skimmer | eBay 

it looks fairly neat and should do the job I hope. I have been using an eheim skim 350 on the occasions when it is needed but I don't like the look of it cluttering up my tank. The above piece of pipework looks as if it will be an aesthetically pleasing solution to removal of oils / settled dust on my tank.

My question is - has anyone tried one of these before or similar? Is there anything I need to be aware of in terms of adjusting flow rates, problematic venturing, off putting slurping noises etc?

Cheers,

Jimmy


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Nov 2013)

I have seen one of those and I like it....no nose and it seemed to work very well


----------



## steveno (14 Dec 2013)

Jimmy Dale said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just ordered one of these from ebay  NAG 12/16 Glass inflow Surface skimmer | eBay
> 
> ...


 
Hello Jimmy,

I saw one of these and am considering getting one, i notice you have installed in your tank how have you found using it?


----------



## Jimmy Dale (14 Dec 2013)

steveno said:


> Hello Jimmy, I saw one of these and am considering getting one, i notice you have installed in your tank how have you found using it?


 
Get one! I totally rate it. I can't believe ADA haven't cashed in on this idea. It works a treat, only one very minor drawback is that the inside the tank part of the pipework is quite long  so it will literally come all the way to the floor in a 30cm tall tank but otherwise it does a great job without having to have an obtrusive pump in the tank. It has a handy little insert at the bottom to balance the flow between drawing from the bottom and skimming from the top. This takes a little fiddling the first time but but then it just works a treat. Also you will want to order yourself a black 20mm O ring as well from ebay of B&Q as for some reason the one supplied is red.

As an aside some of the other NAG glassware on ebay is pretty nice. They also do a nice little glass inline co2 diffuser and some other novel bits.


----------



## steveno (14 Dec 2013)

Jimmy Dale said:


> Get one! I totally rate it. I can't believe ADA haven't cashed in on this idea. It works a treat, only one very minor drawback is that the inside the tank part of the pipework is quite long so it will literally come all the way to the floor in a 30cm tall tank but otherwise it does a great job without having to have an obtrusive pump in the tank. It has a handy little insert at the bottom to balance the flow between drawing from the bottom and skimming from the top. This takes a little fiddling the first time but but then it just works a treat. Also you will want to order yourself a black 20mm O ring as well from ebay of B&Q as for some reason the one supplied is red.
> 
> As an aside some of the other NAG glassware on ebay is pretty nice. They also do a nice little glass inline co2 diffuser and some other novel bits.


 
Hello Jimmy,

Thxs for getting back to me, just placed on order for one from ebay, thou i got my self the 16/22mm version. My tank is 45mm high so hopefully should but ok height wise.


----------



## Jimmy Dale (14 Dec 2013)

steveno said:


> i got my self the 16/22mm version.


 Good stuff mate, hope it does the trick for you.


----------



## steveno (14 Dec 2013)

Jimmy Dale said:


> Good stuff mate, hope it does the trick for you.


 
Thanks man! i hope so to... Lovely looking scape btw! thinking of using more sand on my next scape.


----------



## Jimmy Dale (14 Dec 2013)

steveno said:


> Thanks man! i hope so to... Lovely looking scape btw! thinking of using more sand on my next scape.


 

Thanks mate, yeah the sand is new for me but I much prefer not having anything growing against the front glass


----------



## Rasmusm (3 Mar 2014)

Jimmy Dale said:


> Get one! I totally rate it. I can't believe ADA haven't cashed in on this idea. It works a treat, only one very minor drawback is that the inside the tank part of the pipework is quite long  so it will literally come all the way to the floor in a 30cm tall tank but otherwise it does a great job without having to have an obtrusive pump in the tank. It has a handy little insert at the bottom to balance the flow between drawing from the bottom and skimming from the top. This takes a little fiddling the first time but but then it just works a treat. Also you will want to order yourself a black 20mm O ring as well from ebay of B&Q as for some reason the one supplied is red.
> 
> As an aside some of the other NAG glassware on ebay is pretty nice. They also do a nice little glass inline co2 diffuser and some other novel bits.



Hi, sorry for bringing this old topic alive again.
I was concidering buying one, but my tank is 30cm tall and maybe 10cm og substrate, will it still work or is it a no go  ?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Mar 2014)

It will be too long.
hoggie


----------



## Rasmusm (3 Mar 2014)

:/ any other alternatives that wont be ugly?


----------



## Jimmy Dale (3 Mar 2014)

hogan53 said:


> It will be too long.



As Hoggie said, unfortunately it will be too long. There is a fake ADA Vuppa available on ebay but it's not much cheaper than the real thing.


----------

